# Tabellenlayout IE Problem



## timo1992 (14. August 2010)

Hi,
ich bin dabei, mein erstes HTML/CSS Layout mit Hilfe von Tabellen zu erstellen. Ich hasse Tabellenlayouts, aber das Ganze ist für eBay und deshalb geht es nicht anders.
Nun habe ich angefangen, im FF sieht alles auch okay aus, aber der IE stellt die Breiten der Bereiche falsch dar.

Seht selbst: http://bit.ly/bG6zls

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, ich komme mit den Tabellen nicht so klar. Oder weiß jemand, wie man den Quirks-Mode im IE austricksen kann, damit er auch ohne Doctype die Seite fehlerfrei darstellt? Das ist nämlich das Problem bei eBay.

LG
Timo


----------



## ComFreek (14. August 2010)

*Welche Version betrifft das?!!*



			
				timo1992 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, ich komme mit den Tabellen nicht so klar. Oder weiß jemand, wie man den Quirks-Mode im IE austricksen kann, damit er auch ohne Doctype die Seite fehlerfrei darstellt? Das ist nämlich das Problem bei eBay.


Also bei mir (v. 8.0.6001.18943) kommt kein Ansichtsfehler bzw. wie soll den die Seite aussehen?
Bei mir sieht sie zumindest genauso wie im FF aus,


----------



## hela (14. August 2010)

timo1992 hat gesagt.:


> ..., aber das Ganze ist für eBay und deshalb geht es nicht anders...


Hallo Timo,
das stimmt nicht. So weit ich mich erinnern kann bietet eBay einen HTML-Rahmen, der in einer Tabellenzelle endet. In diese Tabellenzelle kannst du nun dein HTML(-Fragment) einsetzen und das muss nun keineswegs wieder eine Tabelle sein.

... aber ich glaube, das wurde dir schon mal mit anderen Worten erklärt.


----------



## timo1992 (14. August 2010)

Fakt ist, bei der mich-Seite von eBay ist kein DOCTYPE vergeben, also schaltet der IE in den Quirks-Mode und ein Tabellenlayout ist dann für mich die beste Lösung. Bei der Auktionsseite sieht das XHTML Layout perfekt aus, da ist auch ein DOCTYPE von eBay vergeben.

So sieht es im FF bei mir aus:
http://bit.ly/d2mP0y

Und so im IE:
http://bit.ly/d4XEbQ

Also der linke Bereich ist ja breiter und da ist diese Lücke. Auch in der "Navigation" ist der Bereich mit "Suche" breiter.


----------



## SpiceLab (14. August 2010)

Waidmanns Heil!:suspekt:

Anstatt das existierende Problem,  wie von hela und mir empfohlen, an der Wurzel zu packen, besorgst du dir pünktlich zum Wochenausklang Mehrarbeit und Überstunden, mit dem Ergebnis, neue und weitere Probleme  im IE zu produzieren  

Und dafür schmeißt du dein entwickeltes CSS-Konzept über Bord, um im festen Glauben an die gute alte Tabelle, dem Problem vermeintlich aus dem Weg zu gehen. Pustekuchen 

Dass das <table>-Element für diesen Anwendungsfall (= IE-Seitenlayout-Notnagel) semantisch überhaupt nicht vorgesehen ist, hatte ich ja schon im anderen Thema angesprochen, und dürfte von dir zur Kenntnis genommen worden sein.

Waidmanns Dank! ;-)


----------



## timo1992 (15. August 2010)

Danke für deine Posts.
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass Tabellenlayouts sch**** sind, habe auch noch nie in meinem Leben eins gemacht, deswegen die Probleme.
Ich werde dann wohl mit einem Stylesheet für den IE die Seite optimieren müssen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich alle Probleme, damit lösen kann.
Wie bekomme ich z.B. die Seite zentriert? Und wie den Abstand in der linken Sidebar weg?


----------



## timo1992 (15. August 2010)

Hab's hinbekommen, mit einer extra CSS für den IE und ein paar kleinen Anpassungen klappt alles nun wunderbar! 
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

